# Beeping



## mwq (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,
I have audi a6 2003 model. The problem is that when I swicth off the ingnitions, all the dashboard lights pop up and start beaping. It continously beeps and consume the battery. on worst case, it also doesnt start as well. Below is the youtube link for the problem i am experiencing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOmO8w_keJI&feature=player_embedded


Best Regards
mwq


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow, that's different, never seen that before. Seems like its in some kinda safe mode 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

